# JSF und OSGi



## Mohackl (8. Jul 2010)

Hallo Forum,

wir haben ein auf OSGi aufbauendes Projekt dem ich ein JSF-Frontend verpassen möchte. Gibt es irgendwelche Ansatzpunkte wie ich JSF im OSGi Kontext nutzen kann? 

Vielen Dank,


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Jul 2010)

Das sollte normalerweise in einem Spring DM Webbundle problemlos gehn


----------



## Mohackl (9. Jul 2010)

ok, vielen Dank. In die Richtung habe ich noch nicht geschaut.


----------

